# Lindberg's 1932 Chevrolet Pickup Review



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone! 

This is a video review I made of Lindberg's 1932 Chevrolet Pickup in 1/32nd scale. This is a Skill Level 2 Kit that requires paint and glue to make a good model. 

Recommended for ages 13+, but I think that an eager and apt 8 year old could build this kit with parental supervision, mainly because I was building kits like these at 8.

Although I don't have any of the kits in stock currently, I still wanted to give these models a honest review in case someone was considering buying one, but wanted information on them first. 

I have found that no one on the internet has properly reviewed these 1/32nd scale Lindberg kits, so I hope to cover this much needed ground. I hope you enjoy my efforts!


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

I like your review. It's refreshing to see someone doing a review that actually gives fit and finish building tips, as opposed to just looking at the parts. Looks like it would make a great first model for Pop and Junior to build.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice review. I'm getting back into doing vehicle models after a very long break. lol
It nice to see somebody taking time out to help other builders and giving tips on how to make the models look a little better.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the review. Well done.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

No probem guys! 

Actually, I was looking for reviews on all of the Lindberg kits myself and I was coming across very disgruntled people on Amazon.com who were giving negative comments about the models such as "The detail is lacking", "Where's the rubber tires/chrome" and "Don't waste your money". No one was really telling anyone about the history of the kit or some challenges they ran into while putting it together. 

I figured that if someone saw one of these kits on the hobby shelves, and then tried to look up a review on their smart phones, that it would come up with those disgruntled people on Amazon who probably don't really build model kits anyway. That alone could kill the sale of the kit and the adventure of discovery for the builder. 

Being a hobby store owner myself, such a negative review means that I probably couldn't sell that kit, or would have a hard time convincing someone to buy it. This may not sound like much to many of you, but when your business depends on selling, and a sale, even a small one, might go to feeding your family or paying the rent, such a bad review could be cripling, especially if you bought the models in case lots of 12 and have 11 sitting on your shelf. 

Also, Lindberg isn't entirely at fault for how these kits were produced. They came from Palmer and Pyro and were produced in the 1950's and 1960's when they hadn't figured out the one piece body molding process. Also, in those days, if the model looked like a Ford, Chevy or Chrysler, then it was good enough. It isn't like today where people demand a 500+ piece kit that you can put a key in the ignition and turn over the motor. At least Lindberg is not letting these classic kits die off. Also, they provide a platform for 1/32 slot cars that don't exists anywhere else as well as something simple for a first glue kit.


----------

